# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Do balcony balustrades need to be installed by a licensed person

## Arron

Hi. does anyone know the rules for this situation.
Does a balcony balustrade (glass, over 3mtrs high) need to be installed by a licensed installer?
Is there even such a thing as a balustrade installation license?
Or does it simply need to meet the relevant standards?
I’m talking new home build in NSW here. 
I’ve googled this without resolution.

----------


## cyclic

This may help.  https://www.bing.com/search?q=glass+...5D8A0CB7AF110A

----------


## wozzzzza

wont be surprised at some stage in the future you will need a license to go out your front gate without getting fined. there will be rules around it, right foot wear needed, high vis clothing, not drunk etc..

----------


## damienh

> Hi. does anyone know the rules for this situation.
> Does a balcony balustrade (*glass, over 3mtrs high*) need to be installed by a licensed installer?
> Is there even such a thing as a balustrade installation license?
> Or does it simply need to meet the relevant standards?
> I’m talking new home build in NSW here. 
> I’ve googled this without resolution.

  Competence and licensing are separate matters. 
Many pass courses yet botch jobs. Likewise, many are under-educated/qualified and do fine work.
A man who boasts of "licensing", "certification", "30 yrs" experience, etc, without offering any thought or plan to your situation/build is almost always a one trick pony, a specialist however inept outside their comfort zone. A license in this regard is a red herring. You'll be offered a warranty and you'll most certainly be claiming that warranty at some point. Whereas a man who's truly competent will offer you out of the box thinking to your situation, and is almost always superior in skill and humble, perhaps from a cross-over trade, having a broad experience base from many trades. Of course if you can find both, that is best. 
Some woodworkers/carpenters/cabinetmakers I've worked with will remove and install large glass windows (and balustrades), but it's a pain, and nightmare. Not something we wake up getting excited about. A generalist carpenter/builder may be up for it. I've removed/installed some massive glass panels before and it's not fun. Lots of risk. Men must be super strong, the more hands the better. Just one slip can mean shattered glass everywhere and a lost limb. The builder also better have high-quality heavy-duty suction cups, gloves for workers, hard hats, heavy duty straps, scaffolding and maybe a hoist or crane if the site is steep and angled. For coastal sites in the Eastern Suburbs, North Shore, etc, sites often have cantilevered cranes setup to lift all tools and construction materials 3m, 5m, 7m, up to 4 storeys. But this is an added expense that small builders won't want to eat into their profit.

----------

